# The Biffy Bag Pocket Size Disposable Toilet



## 7boys (Feb 25, 2013)

My name is Greg Ledo, the inventor of The Biffy Bag Pocket Size Disposable Toilet. The Biffy Bag is a fairly new product that was designed for people to use while hiking, camping and being outdoors. As I went to outdoor trade shows I started hearing from people with Crohn’s, IBD and other medical conditions that I had not known of before.

 Many of the Crohn’s and IBD patients would tell me that I have to let others know about the Biffy Bag and how it could change their lives. That is why you are reading this today and I sincerely hope The Biffy Bag can help you or someone you know. 

The Biffy Bag is small enough to fit in your pocket, glove box, tackle box, tool box, backpack or purse. The Biffy Bag only weighs 65 grams and is ready to use in seconds. It comes complete with everything you need for a sanitary, comfortable and discrete relief experience,  including peace of mind.

The Biffy Bag was designed so you do not need a bucket or commode to use it which makes it extremely portable. It will work with a bucket or commode just fine but it isn’t necessary to have. To use it you simply tie the 2 straps around your waist, pull the bag up between your legs, bend knees slightly and let gravity do the rest. I know it sounds a little weird but it works great.

The Biffy Bag includes ample toilet paper, an oversize wet wipe for freshening up when done, the effervescent odor neutralizing Biffy Powder, an odor proof transport bag and the biodegradable Biffy Bag itself. It has 3 layers of odor proof leak protection and you can toss in the trash when done. No Bucket, No Odor, No Mess. A Biffy in a Jiffy !

I would like to invite all of you to visit the web site http://www.biffybag.com/ to learn more about this handy product. You can also view a short U-Tube video explaining how to use the Biffy Bag here:

[youtube]4sN5sYRi_S4[/youtube]

Andrew Tubesing wrote in his Healthline - Crohn's Corner blog that,” It is a no brainer the Biffy Bag is something that all IBD patients should carry in their emergency kits. 

To help spread the word about The Biffy Bag, I am giving away a Biffy Bag to the first 25 people who email me with their name, address and are willing to write back to this thread with your review letting people know; how it could help them, do you think it is useful and practical, how easy is it to use, would you recommend it to others and what you think of the Biffy Bag in general.

Send an E-Mail to, info@biffybag.com.  Please include your name and address, so I can send you your free sample, your user name from the Crohn’s Disease Forum and your promise to write to this thread with your review. Limited to the first 25 people who respond.

Best Regards,

Greg


----------



## David (Feb 25, 2013)

I approved Greg posting this message as it's a pretty neat idea for a product, he contacted me in a professional manner, and he was willing to give some away for free.  If you think this product might be good for emergency situations, ask for a sample as Greg outlined in his post and let us know what you think.


----------



## hthompson631 (Feb 25, 2013)

That is pretty cool. And would be nice to have when we are camping.


----------



## 2thFairy (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey!  Sounds great!


----------



## Devynnsmom (Feb 25, 2013)

That's very cool! I'm sure if would be a life saver for anyone with IBD. We have joked around with my 11 year old about inventing some kind of portable potty. I am going to look at your site now.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand the point of making in a bag in the woods. It's a product that needs to be used when nobody is around. If nobody is around and I'm in the forest, I'd rather squat on the land and just use a wipe after. 

If this could be used while kneeling or sitting it would be a different story. I would be able to use it in an emergency if I was in my car and could squat down so outsiders couldn't see. Can you make #1 and 2 in the bag? 

I am not the outdoors type at all. I appreciate the thought behind the product but don't see it as useful.


----------



## 7boys (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. There is a very real problem with managing human waste in the wilderness. Many of the National and State parks are now mandating that a person has a pack out system, such as the Biffy Bag, before they are allowed into the park. With the number of people enjoying the great outdoors digging cat holes and other measures to dispose of human waste is no longer working in many areas. 

There was a global conference in Golden Colorado 2 years ago on this subject and another one this fall in Alaska. You start to realize it is not just a USA problem. Most of the major mountains have been feeling the pain for some time. Volunteers are trying to clean up but at Mt Everest alone they speak in terms of TONS of waste each year.

 In the Western US pack out systems, like the Biffy Bag, have been part of the outdoor culture for over 10 years and more primitive system have been around before that. Outdoor ethics organizations like Leave No Trace and Tread Lightly are working hard to educate people about proper outdoor ethics. 

Now to your concerns.

The Biffy Bag is the only one of these pack out systems that does not require a bucket or commode to sit on in order to have a sanitary and comfortable relief experience. Some folks feel more comfortable with something to sit on and the Biffy Bag will work great if you choose to use it that way as well. You would just have to supply your own commode.

The Biffy Bag was designed for both liquid and solid waste. By following the instructions it is impossible to soil your self or your clothes which to most of us a very big plus.

It was designed to be used standing up with the knees slightly bent. It has been used in the kneeling position with very good results but I have no reports of people using it sitting on the ground. Drape it over a bucket and sitting down will work but on the ground... just not sure.

People have used Biffy Bags in their tents, on their knees in a car, outside of the car between the doors and some folks will keep a small pop up tent behind their seat or in the trunk so that they are ready when nature calls.

My Uncle always told me " It is better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it."

I hope I answered your concerns and I am looking forward to any other questions people may have. Greg


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds interesting.  With 2 crohnies in the family and some long car trips with many miles to the next rest stop I can see where this would have come in handy


----------



## 7boys (Feb 27, 2013)

You are correct !! The Biffy Bag is the perfect Traveling Companion. Keep one in you glove box for the "are we there yet" moments. Peace of mind in your glove box. They also are great for air plane rides and hot air balloon rides.


----------



## hthompson631 (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you have any samples?


----------



## superzeeman (Feb 28, 2013)

I just don't see using it but I am sure it works.


----------



## 7boys (Feb 28, 2013)

Dear hthompson631,  Yes we still have some free samples left. Please send your contact information to info@biffybag.com and we will send you a sample. Thank you for asking. Hope to hear from you soon.  Greg


----------



## AlliRuns (Feb 28, 2013)

This would have been a life saver in the field, for those, I can't make it to the blue rocket that is 2km away moments. Too bad my army career is going to end.


----------



## hthompson631 (Mar 1, 2013)

7boys said:


> Dear hthompson631,  Yes we still have some free samples left. Please send your contact information to info@biffybag.com and we will send you a sample. Thank you for asking. Hope to hear from you soon.  Greg



Done and again Thanks


----------



## 7boys (Mar 2, 2013)

Dear AlliRuns, Thank you for the note about running. Although I have never ran I have had numerous runners tell me The Biffy Bag is a splendid accessory out in the field. The ultra marathoners have told me the Biffy Bag has been a game changer. Thanks again ! Greg


----------



## toneloc (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone
I received samples on Monday.

I have Crohn's and live in the UK (thanks for sending the samples, very kind of you)

I used one of the samples whilst out on a walk 2 miles from my home. I have to say it was the easiest things to use, the instructions again were easy to follow. The product worked very well, did exactly what it said on the packet, yes, it does feel a bit unusual, but it is so much more dignified than leaving the mess behind you.

There was no unpleasant odours to speak of  once the bag was sealed. I am seeing my Doctor later this month and will show him the other one as I feel something like this should be available on the NHS in the UK, a real must for anyone

Brilliant idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## rygon (Mar 13, 2013)

IF you want a free sample I'd suggest you send them an email as I doubt they will read this forum much


----------



## Devynnsmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I received my free sample about a week ago. On Sunday I had MAJOR plumbing problems and was without a toilet or running water all day. My daughter had a chance to try out the Biffy bag and I was very impressed. It was easy to use and there was no mess, no odor.


----------



## Farmwife (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow what a neat idea.
 This would be nice to have for road trips to Grace's doctors down state.


----------



## 7boys (Mar 13, 2013)

rygon said:


> IF you want a free sample I'd suggest you send them an email as I doubt they will read this forum much


I am a little disappointed in the above quote but I can understand where the doubt is coming from. In fact I have been expecting much more of this then I have received which is a tribute to the quality of people who visit this forum.

 Before putting the Biffy Bag on the market I had not heard of IBS or Crohn's and I certainly knew nothing of the pain and troubles people with these conditions deal with on a daily basis. Since then I have had many folks tell me how it has helped them in their lives. If I can help more people then the world will be a better place

I work 2 jobs, have a family of 7 boys, my wife and a dog. Between coaching activities, helping with homework, keeping Mom happy and all the rest I try to check in on the forum at least once a day.

I have decided to give away more Biffy Bag samples. If you would like one to try you can post a response here or like some of you already have you can e-mail me your contact information and I will send you one. 

My e-mail is info@biffybag.com

Best Regards,

Greg


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Greg,
Thank you for sending, we have not had an opportunity to use the Biffy Bag as of yet but the boys will be taking a trip over spring break and they are currently in the trucks storage box.
But have read the few reviews so far and sounds like it has worked well for those so far.


----------



## Devynnsmom (Mar 14, 2013)

Rygon, Greg has been reading and replying. Have you been reading this post?


----------



## rygon (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes I have, but the OP had the information


> Send an E-Mail to, info@biffybag.com.


As this (and other posts) said to email them I didnt want anyone wanting to try this product to miss out, as it was not stated that they will be checking this thread for replies (although it does now)

The reason I said they may not read this forum much is, as said, they do not have IBD so may not want/need to read posts on this forum as other people. Again this was only said to make sure the OP got the reply and it was not lost in the internet ether.


----------



## Devynnsmom (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, gotcha


----------

